# Mixing room



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It catches hell . Don't It ??


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

What - no tunes? :walkman:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

You've missed a few screws round the window:bangin:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> It catches hell . Don't It ??


 Wait till u get all the tools,then u will need a bigger room for all ur chit!!:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> You've missed a few screws round the window:bangin:


 Ur on the ball E.K! Never noticed that


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

We generally choose the largest room in the house, and then stack much of the stuff on the floor between seams so nothing is usually in the way.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

E.K Taper said:


> You've missed a few screws round the window:bangin:


I dont think he did - moulding will likely cover that.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> I dont think he did - moulding will likely cover that.


 Kinda looks like the moulding is already in place


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Kinda looks like the moulding is already in place



That was what I thought too, but then I LOOKED CLOSER AND THAT IS THE EXTENSION JAMB YOU ARE SEEING. fcl


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

wnybassman said:


> That was what I thought too, but then I LOOKED CLOSER AND THAT IS THE EXTENSION JAMB YOU ARE SEEING. fcl


 By Golly,,, your right!!!!!

Dern Moore,,,,, ya need to spot them screws,,,,,, unless of course you like to waste 1/2 a day going back to fix em after they paint the thing.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

wnybassman said:


> We generally choose the largest room in the house, and then stack much of the stuff on the floor between seams so nothing is usually in the way.


 Kind of nice having all you're mud and tools all in the same room isn't it.:thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

that would have to be some pretty dinky trim to not cover those screws


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I was there today,and still have not spotted those screws.:icon_biggrin:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> I was there today,and still have not spotted those screws.:icon_biggrin:


 I've got a freind ( a WAY better hand finsher than I am) that was ribbing me about spotting them screws around the windows. I aksed him why he didn't,,,his reply,,,,no kidding,,,,,,,,

I guess I just like driveing 30 miles one way to touch em up if the moulding don't cover,,,


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*mixing room*

i put off going to the bathroom- motivates me into finishing the hard stuff, first. maybe same twisted logic for the screws.- i mean my twisted logic.:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Good lord!!:lol::lol:I spot the screws around the windows,and doors when I block the seams .Then again when pulling bottom angles ..the ones that the trim may not cover I give them a third coat. BTW..The hangers that hung this home will be the hangers I use here on out. They screwed all the seams ,screws around the [email protected] a few nails where needed,,,a great hanging job all round :yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Good lord!!:lol::lol:I spot the screws around the windows,and doors when I block the seams .Then again when pulling bottom angles ..the ones that the trim may not cover I give them a third coat. BTW..The hangers that hung this home will be the hangers I use here on out. They screwed all the seams ,screws around the [email protected] a few nails where needed,,,a great hanging job all round :yes:


 My Gawd,,,,your not spotting them with that 10" box,,,are ya?????


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*mixing room*

never saw this: guy say: ya i had to climb up a ladder and fill a SCREW.( ya, ok. so? )i blew a sanding bugger in my hand and whiped it in there with the edge of a 6" knife.( ok thats pretty sickening, howed it work out?) looked pretty good, but the paint-blue it out. -( so it dosent work ?) no- dosent work. only tapers for god sake........how are tapers and puppies different ? 6 weeks the puppy stops whineing.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

harvey randall said:


> never saw this: guy say: ya i had to climb up a ladder and fill a SCREW.( ya, ok. so? )i blew a sanding bugger in my hand and whiped it in there with the edge of a 6" knife.( ok thats pretty sickening, howed it work out?) looked pretty good, but the paint-blue it out. -( so it dosent work ?) no- dosent work. only tapers for god sake........how are tapers and puppies different ? 6 weeks the puppy stops whineing.


WOW! So that was gross but atleast I know it doesn't work. I hope it didn't hit anyone when painter blew it out. Someone could lose an eye.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

That is gross, but I have to admit, I have previously thought whether this would work or not!


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*cd and ek - been laughing my ass off at your replys.*

that is a true story, i almost passed out from laughter when i heaRD IT. GREAT STUFF. harve.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't be shy Boys ! Let's see your mixing stations .

It can't look any worse than mine!:whistling2:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Last week I was mixing up some knockdown texture after removing an occupied homes popcorn ceilings. :thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

most of the time our mixing area looks like mixalots:thumbsup: but if I leave for a couple days, when I come back it looks like moores Im a clean freak and love a clean jobsite. My guys wine cause Im always bitchen about there mess and they always say we are paid to make a mess:blink:


----------

